# ~Puppy literally attached to big bro! (Pic)



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Blair taking a nice snooze atop Crixus. He doesn't mind even when she walks on him lol. I've even caught him resting his head on her.
Crixus: 2.5 Years, 88lbs, 27"
Blair: 13 weeks 27 lbs


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

That's so great! I guess your dog was ready for a buddy! Look forward to more pic's - going to be hard to top this one though.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That is so sweet. I wish mine got along that well.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Cute! I've never had dogs pile up like this, just cats. Sweet.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

:wub::wub: D'awww! :wub::wub:


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh, TOO CUTE. I might die from the adorable-ness. :wub::wub:


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

kaslkaos said:


> Cute! I've never had dogs pile up like this, just cats. Sweet.


Yeah she puzzles into him all the time. Occasionally she'll just take a load off and nap on him. It seems like he goes out of his way to make her more comfortable at times lol


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Freaken adorable!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Some fun at the park today. More pics as requested 
What do you all think of their builds and coats? I'm curious to see if her coat turns golden.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics!


----------



## chasethegsd (Jan 5, 2016)

great picks cant wait too get my puppy


----------



## Lesa2093 (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh my gosh, that is so precious!


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback glad you all liked. Would you consider her golden brindle, or black and tan?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Brindle? That's not a coat color found in German shepherds.

My guess is she's a sable.

Cute one too!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Brindle? That's not a coat color found in German shepherds.
> 
> My guess is she's a sable.
> 
> Cute one too!!


k9site

K9 Pines claim to have brindles.They look like stripey sables.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Sable that's it. Golden sable perhaps. I was thinking of a brindle pit bull terrier for some reason I saw at the vet last week.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Been about a month, some new pics of Blair and Crixus! She's 3 days shy of 4 months and a solid 40lbs.


----------



## JRC (Jan 27, 2016)

This is a a sweet thread.thank you for sharing :greet:


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bump for new pics


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Oh my god, both your dogs are so gorgeous! I love them! Did you get them from a breeder?


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Aww. Love these pictures!


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks! Yes Blair is AKC German working line. Crixus is not on paper but he has ancestors that did K9 police work.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ares1 said:


> Been about a month, some new pics of Blair and Crixus! She's 3 days shy of 4 months and a solid 40lbs.


What a good combo. Your male is super tolerant. I have a question on the pup's front feet. They appear flat on the fourth picture. Not sure if that is true or not. Maybe others can chime in. Most GSDs I know have strong compact feet, even as pups.
What are you feeding her?


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Never noticed that.She's fed pure balance salmon. Puppy variety. Yes the male is very tolerant. Loves to teach her and show her the ropes.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Just an update~~!
Blair's 6 month birthday was Thursday and she's healthy as ever. Crixus continues to grow thicker as well. Here's a pic from today when she was piling up their toys on their couch! (Yes they have their own couch in the second family room lol)


----------

